# my newest obsession



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

ive had my cam out for 2 months and have caught nothing but little 4 and 5 pointers. the other day i moved to another location on the same property and caught this deer on the 3rd night. dont think that i will be able to sleep till he is on my wall.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

:thumb:


----------

